# TERNITZI BREEDING(MY EXPERIMENT)



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i been in the mist of trying to breed terns...i been working on this project over the last three months in a closet with no lights,no foot traffic present only during feeding time which was every three day and a mixture of live foods...the tank included two ternitzi and a red belly as a dither fish in a 30 long(poor guy got his beatings)..i would notice the ternitzi were blowing nest and circling each other the last few weeks on the left side of the tank..but no eggs were ever layed..within the last two weeks the yellow belly got brighter in color(belly wise)while the male got darker,the female was huge from the belly,she looked bloated..but not knowing for sure if it was a female..i have had these terns abit over a year..they came together since day one..where ever one went the other followed..so i came to a conclusion that maybe they were female and male(fingers crossed)..thats why i gave this project a go...well today the project ended


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so question for you guys...:do you think she was pregnant?

more pic to come later this evening..

and if you want to know how they died...it was by a stupied mistake on my part...


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> so question for you guys...:do you think she was pregnant?
> 
> more pic to come??
> 
> and if you want to know how they died...it was by a stupied mistake...


 "it was by a stupied mistake"

why what happend


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Slit the belly. If eggs are present then you have female.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Slit the belly. If eggs are present then you have female.


 i did frank... look closely at the first picture..second fish on the bottom(female)..look at the stomach area...you can see the orange sack..she was super plump..when i get home from work i'll post more pictures..









the stupied mistake was letting other people look over my tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry man


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is horrible news man. i am really sorry that it happened like that. other people just shouldn't be trusted, but then again sometimes you just can't help it.

Joe


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats sad i feel for you
dixon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Man,
That's tough .


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

"the stupied mistake was letting other people look over my tank. " Damn! Did they forget to feed?

Would like to hear more about the project. Good stuff.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, Raf


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

to bad that sucks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG...........







wtf happened Pack???
thats sad... damn.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damnit.. still waitin to see what caused their deaths.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Aww man!!! That would of been nice to see some ternetzi fry...







Were these the last of your p collection?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the happy days..yes there were E..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If I remember correctly, you had them since they were like 3-4" right?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn pack that sucks







. What did your friend do to kill these beautiful fish?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
but thanks for all those photos


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

sh*t that sucks so bad sorry


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mystery deaths are hard to diagnose without being there or not knowing the water parameters. Females normally have eggs in the sac so they are in a sense "always pregnant".


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

damn,sorry man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow what a bummer! They looked like nice P. How big were these guys? And please let us know how they died.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

could you try and artificially inseminate them?????


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

phensway said:


> could you try and artificially inseminate them?????


Time to break out the tweezers and magnifying glass
Very sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sorry about your loss.







How the hell did they kill them? accidental poisoning or what?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That sucks pack. Seems you were pretty close and did have a tern mal and female.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

man that's f#@d up...sorry guy


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

my guess is someone left the hood open & they jumped out.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

still didnt tell us how they died.......... my guess is the same ttman........

they were beautiful


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a water change..killed them


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

A water change ? Forgot to add the dechlorinator ?


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

a simple water change shouldn't have killed them even if no de-chlor was used. unless the change was 100% w/o dechlor... I've changed 50-60% w/o dechlor w/no ill effects.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah i water change death....weird to me unless they become extremely sensative while breeding. or maybe the babysitter did something really wacky.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

ive shown this pic before, oh well. she died from agression during breeding. it always makes me sad to see dead mamma Ps dead....


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

how sad :sad:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if your got to the eggs fast enough could you have saved em some how


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

what happened with that water change? too much, no water prep? that sucks man. but at least you learned, the hard way but you learned. I'm sure you can do it again, right? that would be cool. breeding p's. good luck next time.


----------

